# The future is filled with everything but wrestling for CM Punk



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hangman planting seeds


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154490907019894785


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

See u at all out Punk...i hope...


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

this confirms it for me that he's signed.

It's a pretty pointless interview to do with ESPN if he hadn't.

and the texting an offer makes no sense, if they were in talks there's no way they'd do it over text lol


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Hangman taking a veiled shot at Punk’s interview almost confirms he’s signed with AEW imo. Why would they send shots at Punk if he was at the top of Tony’s list for people to sign? Wouldn’t they want to keep that door open for the future? And why would Page of all peopel be sending shots?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Hangman planting seeds
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154490907019894785


Wouldn't be shocked at all if Punk got soured over a harmless joke like this.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Okay...I'm just going to say this now and if I am wrong, then so be it. Punk is working everyone. 

He's with AEW and has been from the very beginning. Here's my thing. When Punk left WWE in 2014, it left a sour taste in his mouth with them and pro wrestling in general. During that year, if he felt he could get back at them, he could have done it but look at the options then. Punk wasn't going to commit full time with Japan and he wasn't going to show up to no damn TNA or ROH as small-time feds. He truly believed his pro wrestling career was over so he went to UFC to fulfill a dream and also try to use an equal in UFC to get back at WWE.

Well, we all know how that turned out obviously. So, Punk has been out of the wrestling scene for years. He didn't talk, mention, or care about the business even if some of us wanted to see him again. However, fast forward to this year and now all of a sudden, Punk wants to bring up wrestling or answer wrestling questions? AEW begins this year in January. Tony stated that Punk was the first name on his list he wanted in, even before a Chris Jericho. I think Tony and the Elite crew met with Punk as early as that year since Punk is cool with the Bucks and other people over there. 

However, Punk is a stubborn motherfucker. As much as he'd want to help them out, he couldn't just join up with them if the hype wasn't justified and at the time, let's be honest, AEW was all hype for the moment. There had to be a certainty that being apart of AEW wasn't going to blow up in his face. He already did that with UFC, he was not going to put himself in that position again. So he likely verbally agreed but wanted to see how AEW fared well throughout the year. Fast forward to now and we see how far AEW has gotten in their venture and now Punk, who months prior even mentioned their name on IG and Twitter, feels more confident that this won't be a TNA 2.0 situation or a vanity project. This is for real.

It all adds up. Punk talking about wrestling again, Punk is opening answering wrestling questions, he is going to do Starrcast the night before, AEW has mentioned him in passing, All Out in Chicago sold out under fifteen minutes which will be the final event before the TNT show.

Yeah, too many things add up to him not being there. This is CM Punk. To me, one of the best overall workers of his generation. He worked the fans and media twice in ROH and WWE in major storylines. I wouldn't be surprised if it's another great elaborate work by Punk. If I'm wrong, fine I'm wrong. It won't take away from All Out being a great show if Punk doesn't show up but seeing how everything has lined up...it makes too much sense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Bosnian21 said:


> Hangman taking a veiled shot at Punk’s interview almost confirms he’s signed with AEW imo. Why would they send shots at Punk if he was at the top of Tony’s list for people to sign? Wouldn’t they want to keep that door open for the future? And why would Page of all peopel be sending shots?


Page... who is in a World title match

Why indeed...... 



WINNING said:


> Okay...I'm just going to say this now and if I am wrong, then so be it. Punk is working everyone.
> 
> He's with AEW and has been from the very beginning. Here's my thing. When Punk left WWE in 2014, it left a sour taste in his mouth with them and pro wrestling in general. During that year, if he felt he could get back at them, he could have done it but look at the options then. Punk wasn't going to commit full time with Japan and he wasn't going to show up to no damn TNA or ROH as small-time feds. He truly believed his pro wrestling career was over so he went to UFC to fulfill a dream and also try to use an equal in UFC to get back at WWE.
> 
> ...


This. All of this right above me :up


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, he's signed. It's obvious.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

WINNING said:


> Okay...I'm just going to say this now and if I am wrong, then so be it. Punk is working everyone.
> 
> He's with AEW and has been from the very beginning. Here's my thing. When Punk left WWE in 2014, it left a sour taste in his mouth with them and pro wrestling in general. During that year, if he felt he could get back at them, he could have done it but look at the options then. Punk wasn't going to commit full time with Japan and he wasn't going to show up to no damn TNA or ROH as small-time feds. He truly believed his pro wrestling career was over so he went to UFC to fulfill a dream and also try to use an equal in UFC to get back at WWE.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%. Not to mention didn’t Punk tease joining AEW on his IG post-DoN? Which would back up your idea he was waiting to see if it would be a success. He saw the hype and fan enthusiasm. And by all accounts it was a great sure. 

My timeline may be off, I can’t remember exactly when he teased this. 

If there’s one more random drug reference on BTE I’ll bet my house Punk is signed.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

At this point, I’m leaning 60/40 towards him being involved with AEW. He very well could be telling the truth, and if he is, no one really has the right to be mad at him. That little lawnmower/Wendy’s analogy he came up with had a lot of truth to it. No one has the right to be pissed off at him for not wrestling anymore if he chooses not to.

On the other hand, I’m not going to be shocked if he shows up at All Out or the first TNT show. He’s done a good job of generally keeping his mouth shut about wrestling and anything associated with it for the last 4-5 years. Now all of the sudden he’s talking at length about it with ESPN, saying he’s received offers, and not completely ruling out a return this time. I feel like either he’s already signed or at least is leaving the door open for AEW to break the bank for him.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Well we'll know for sure by September 1st. Until then I'm not gonna worry about it and I was a pretty big Punk fan.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Please let me get fucking worked.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I swear to god I've seen this interview before months ago, deja vu.*


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Really? When has aew ever used him to hype any of their event? They talk about him only when the media asks questions! Geez why is he being a snowflake..


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Punk looks in hortible shape. Dont want him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Paige has a major match against Jericho. He just indirectly tweeted something having to do with Punk and if Punk wasn't with the company why would he be teasing that especially so close to the Pay-Per-View so everything is starting to add up slowly that CM Punk is indeed already with aew


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

there is a way you can find out if AEW is his employer


based on what he said he is 100% signed to them, why would u bash Tony and ruin any chances.
HE is signed



Just like I said AEW will be on TNT in Jan PUNK will be on AEW at the next ppv


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He signed yo.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He signed yo.


 your image is broken


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He kinda made AEW look alittle geeky by saying that they texted him about coming back, but didn't do it in a more professional manner. Damn. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He’ll be at All Out. He’s coming in. Just all seems too “meant to be” for it not to happen.

If I’m wrong, I’m wrong. But if it doesn’t happen at All Out, I just don’t know if it will ever happen.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kahn already let it slip a couple of months ago, and while it could’ve been a random misspoken phrase, I thought it was pretty clear they’ve at least informally had an agreement for months.

2-3 shills on here keep trying to make it sound like it’s not going to happen though


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

See ya at All Out Punk.... unk unk2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Plus, I've got a couple hundred bucks riding on Punk not being at All Out and it's too late to back out now. Maybe if I lose the bet, I can get away with buying the most expensive tickets to AEW's debut on TNT at Capital One Arena.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Punk, I'm BEGGING, please be at All Out, we need you! :cry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Never believe anything a wrestler says as a free agent. Maybe he isn't signed, I'll believe it when I see it anyway, but never believe anything, positive or negative.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Please Punk sign with AEW. I do also believe he is working people and would be a nice fuck you to Vince. If he DID sign, would you book him for ALL OUT or for the Oct 2nd TNT premiere? I think I would book him for the first live TV airing personally. ALL OUT is gonna be a big enough show with that crazy double main event, and I think it would be a bigger statement to start their TV run with a Punk appearance. Would be a double knockout. That will make people tune in for sure. 

I wouldn't blow my entire load at ALL OUT if I were them. IF Punk signed that is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He could be with them, but I think the safest thing is to assume he's not. You don't want to end up unintentionally knocking All Out just because you didn't get the Punk appearance you're convincing yourself is totally for sure going to happen this time. I mean folk did think he'd be at All In and look how that went.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Please Punk sign with AEW. I do also believe he is working people and would be a nice fuck you to Vince. If he DID sign, would you book him for ALL OUT or for the Oct 2nd TNT premiere? I think I would book him for the first live TV airing personally. ALL OUT is gonna be a big enough show with that crazy double main event, and I think it would be a bigger statement to start their TV run with a Punk appearance. Would be a double knockout. That will make people tune in for sure.
> 
> I wouldn't blow my entire load at ALL OUT if I were them. IF Punk signed that is.


Nah, let him make an appearance at All Out in some way. Would be a great pop :mark 

And then they can advertise him on the TNT show, seems more logical that way. After the surprise return to wrestling it makes more sense to milk it. If they just advertise him before him showing up, they'll miss a great surprise and possible iconic moment. But if they don't advertise him at all, seems like it's a waste because they need those rating numbers for TV. So I think they need to debut him at All Out and then advertise him for October. 

Btw, I doubt Punk would take a full-time schedule. And I don't even think they need him full-time. Keep him special, but not too rare Lesnar-esque special.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> He could be with them, but I think the safest thing is to assume he's not. You don't want to end up unintentionally knocking All Out just because you didn't get the Punk appearance you're convincing yourself is totally for sure going to happen this time. I mean folk did think he'd be at All In and look how that went.


This. 

It's one of the biggest problems today, some dirt sheet says OMG surprise is going to happen here! and then when it doesn't happen "wtf why didn't they do that?"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

reyfan said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of the biggest problems today, some dirt sheet says OMG surprise is going to happen here! and then when it doesn't happen "wtf why didn't they do that?"


And its not even that I don't get why folk are connecting the dots. But I think it might be worth edging back some just so there's no disappointment.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Smarks: 










It's hilarious how highly this skinny fat vanilla midget thinks of himself.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk could do a cameo on screen...and then debut live on TNT...that would likely be the best route...plus it keeps him from technically being there at ALL OUT in person but at the same time hes there. Some fans would get upset but this would still be a huge WIN.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Punk could do a cameo on screen...and then debut live on TNT...that would likely be the best route...plus it keeps him from technically being there at ALL OUT in person but at the same time hes there. Some fans would get upset but this would still be a huge WIN.


Nah that's a bad move, he's from Chicago. Unless he's coming in heel, it's just asking to get him "I bring it via satelite" Rock criticism or lazy Brock criticism.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I am at peace with the idea that he never returns. I personally don't want him to return to WWE ever. If its something else it is better but still, I am okay with him not coming back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Never believe anything a wrestler says as a free agent. Maybe he isn't signed, I'll believe it when I see it anyway, but never believe anything, positive or negative.


.....

Who hurt you?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Showstopper said:


> He kinda made AEW look alittle geeky by saying that they texted him about coming back, but didn't do it in a more professional manner. Damn. Wasn't expecting that.


 he is acting like they made the whole legal offer by text when they explained that they just asked him if he is interested by text...that's how the big boss of the game himself Vince does it. Moxley said vince asked him multiple time by text message. 
They wont come at you directly with a legally written contract if they domt test the water first. Also the whole part about them using him to hype their events is bullshit by him since they never did that. The only times they talk about him is when the media ask questions.

I know people want to believe it's a work, but reading this interview I feel like punk thinks they are trying to use him or take advantage of him. This guy is serious , maybe itll show to people how much of a snowflake the guy is....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

patpat said:


> he is acting like they made the whole legal offer by text when they explained that they just asked him if he is interested by text...that's how the big boss of the game himself Vince does it. Moxley said vince asked him multiple time by text message.
> They wont come at you directly with a legally written contract if they domt test the water first. Also the whole part about them using him to hype their events is bullshit by him since they never did that. The only times they talk about him is when the media ask questions.
> 
> I know people want to believe it's a work, but reading this interview I feel like punk thinks they are trying to use him or take advantage of him. This guy is serious , maybe itll show to people how much of a snowflake the guy is....


At All In, Punk was there signing at Pro Wrestling tees. It was a known event. No rumours, nothing.

Event went off without a hitch - not even a single CM Punk chant at All In. Not one.

This time around..... everybody involved is talking about it all a little too much IMO. Little shots on twitter like Hangman, Punk’s interview and so on and so on

Smoke = fire IMO in this regard

Like many have said, perfect storm for Punk to make history again. If he does not show up here, then the guy has lost it


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

They talk about punk because people ask them about it all the time. They never went out of their way to mention him.....
It's that people are totally obsessed with the guy and ask about him everytime...


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I want him signed because it will bring excitment and bring people in but I was never a big Punk fan.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

patpat said:


> he is acting like they made the whole legal offer by text when they explained that they just asked him if he is interested by text...that's how the big boss of the game himself Vince does it. Moxley said vince asked him multiple time by text message.
> They wont come at you directly with a legally written contract if they domt test the water first. Also the whole part about them using him to hype their events is bullshit by him since they never did that. The only times they talk about him is when the media ask questions.
> 
> I know people want to believe it's a work, but reading this interview I feel like punk thinks they are trying to use him or take advantage of him. This guy is serious , maybe itll show to people how much of a snowflake the guy is....


Well if Punk isn't signed than the Bucks always talking about him is a bit weird and could be seen as using his name for interest. You can say they're aways asked, but toy with the idea rather than answering definitively to put an end to it. 

And Moxley/McMahon talking re-signing over text is different in that they were in a 5 yr plus business relationship. How well does Cody/Bucks/Khan know Punk to just basically cold call him with a contract offer via text message? Not saying Punk isn't bit of an anal weirdo with how he expects things done the way he wants s if it's the obvious and only correct way. I mean he cut off Hornswoggle as a friend because Dylan called to ask Punk the number of a mutual acquaintance and Punk thought that was thus using him. 

What it boils down to for me is Conrad booked Punk for Starrcast and wouldn't have without clearing such a move with Khan and the EVP's. He, and they, would have to know that such an appearance at Starrcast, which is basically seen as part of AEW even if it's officially a stand alone, would cause expectations for AO. If Conrad booked him without consultation and he's not signed to AEW than he royally screwed them for his bigger gate, to the level they should cut ties with him going forward. I can't believe that is the case as of now.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

But they only mention him when they are asked tho? Maybe the reason they talk this much about him is because everfucking one at every single one of their event ask about punk? And there answers have always been clear , cody said it if he wants to come then the door is opened.
They never used him to hype any of their events and cody even once went on record saying after ANOTHER journalist asked him that making his event good is more of a priority than punk. They never said "come and punk might be here" or anything like that. 
When cody evoked him in one of his promo before DON he was talking about their whole generation hence why he also mentioned omega, the women at all in etc. 
Punk is just being a whiny bitch acting like they are using him to promote their events. 
Even all out is at chicago not because of him but their excellent relationship with the sea centre and all in. 
Maybe its personal but these kins of diva behavior just make me uninterested. 
Moxley didnt act like a diva, he posted a video, shut up and month later came in making a huge impact on the show. Bam no diva bs and being an oversensitive butterfly. 
I like the guy but geez


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Punk works best when he has a chip on his shoulder. I think there's been too much time away from wrestling & the MMA fiasco is looming further out of the memory to the point where I'd question if he has the fire to go at a level worthy of his pay. He's very unathletic, for the lack of a better word and many guys in AEW depend a ton on tempo & athleticism to deliver a match. So my point would be I think it's both too soon to call on Punk (only thing he could do is spit fire about WWE and maybe a pointless match), and calling on him later would mean he'd be at a further disadvantage to get interest in him.

But he would set off interest in AEW if ratings stagnate and that's probably the most important thing.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

patpat said:


> But they only mention him when they are asked tho? Maybe the reason they talk this much about him is because everfucking one at every single one of their event ask about punk? And there answers have always been clear , cody said it if he wants to come then the door is opened.
> They never used him to hype any of their events and cody even once went on record saying after ANOTHER journalist asked him that making his event good is more of a priority than punk. They never said "come and punk might be here" or anything like that.
> When cody evoked him in one of his promo before DON he was talking about their whole generation hence why he also mentioned omega, the women at all in etc.
> Punk is just being a whiny bitch acting like they are using him to promote their events.
> ...



If he's coming in than it wouldn't be a diva behavior but rather working the fans for the surprise appearance though. So why would you hate that? I mean AEW wanted Mox to be a surprise. If Punk is at Starrcast and being brought in it's because AEW wanted it this way and wanted Punk's name front and center for the AO weekend. 

So either he comes in and this is all a work, or he doesn't and you can call his professional wrestling career over for good as this is basically the perfect situation for him to come back to if he ever was and if he passes, he's done.

If it's a work he comes in with friction with all the EVP's. It's not necessarily a good storyline to have everybody on the roster there because their Friends of Bucks, Friends of Cody, or Friends of Kenny. 

Punk in the young lockerroom could be interesting as well. He fancied himself a lockerroom leader in WWE and that rubbed some of the vets very wrong. Punk was a top guy in WWE and could he come in with Cody, Bucks and Omega as the shot callers above him? Before he was booked for Starrcast I was more than content with him not coming in - the card is stacked. But now he's attached with Starrcast appearance. it really adds a bit of chaos to the whole thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The fan split on this forum will be the most epic thing in the world to witness.....

If they put CM Punk opposite MJF

.... people are going to gouge each other’s eyes out


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > But they only mention him when they are asked tho? Maybe the reason they talk this much about him is because everfucking one at every single one of their event ask about punk? And there answers have always been clear , cody said it if he wants to come then the door is opened.
> ...


Fair points, the starcast thing really messed everything up :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The fan split on this forum will be the most epic thing in the world to witness.....
> 
> If they put CM Punk opposite MJF
> 
> .... people are going to gouge each other’s eyes out


Would be amazing. Could be wrong but, I feel like the gouging would be from @NWOfan4lyfe declaring MJF buried for having to put over the old guy that got his ass beat in UFC, and folk trying to convince him other wise lol . But yeah mic battles alone would make it a great feud, especially if Punk allowed MJF to really go in on him.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Whether he is at All Out or not, nothing will stop the Punk to AEW rumors.

If he doesn't show up there, people will fantasy book him to be at the show on Oct. 2, 

Then they will fantasy book him to be at the show right before Thanksgiving to draw numbers

Then it will be the New years Day show to pop a rating

Honestly he needs to just show up and say he doesn't want to wrestle in front of these fans, and even then, people will still think he is working them.

Punk is a lot of things, brutally honest is one of them, he isn't Jericho, if he says he doesn't want to wrestle, i believe him.

he has proven time after time he doesnt want to


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Whether he is at All Out or not, nothing will stop the Punk to AEW rumors.
> 
> If he doesn't show up there, people will fantasy book him to be at the show on Oct. 2,
> 
> ...


It's quite suddenly a very different time and place. Had AEW not come along then I don't think he would have ever wrestled again, 8 or 9 months ago that was easy to believe.

Now there is a genuine alternative, with a lot of money to throw around and a need for star power going into their TV debut, and there are too many hints, too many little coincidences for something not to be going on.

The whole ESPN interview comes off like a blatant work.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

RBrooks said:


> Punk, I'm BEGGING, please be at All Out, we need you! :cry


"Need" is a strong word. It would be great if he showed up, but they don't need him. This event literally had the highest ticket demand of any WWE event in history, and all but one UFC event, even before Punk was announced for Starrcast. It will be massive commercial success with or without him.

I'm still heavily leaning towards him not showing up. There's a greater chance than before, but it doesn't seem likely to me.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Never believe anything a wrestler says as a free agent. Maybe he isn't signed, I'll believe it when I see it anyway, but never believe anything, positive or negative.


Even if he decides to sign with AEW, it’s still a shitty indy promotion that won’t amount to anything, right? The only thing that matters is holding the big red/black belt in the “big boy” promotion, correct?

Hell, why do you even care enough to venture over to this section? Boredom? Because I’m pretty sure you’ve stated multiple times that AEW is the minor leagues and you give no fucks about what they’re doing. 

Then again, I might have misinterpreted your hundreds of posts over the last few months.


----------



## Star Breaker (Apr 2, 2019)

I think fans need to leave the man alone. Not trying to be negative but. I remember the rumors of Cm Punk appearing at All In and nothing came of it. Then Cm punk at DON nothing happened

So if Punk doesn't show up at this show will Whatculture make a video titled "Cm punk showing up on the first episode of AEW"


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Star Breaker said:


> I think fans need to leave the man alone. Not trying to be negative but. I remember the rumors of Cm Punk appearing at All In and nothing came of it. Then Cm punk at DON nothing happened
> 
> So if Punk doesn't show up at this show will Whatculture make a video titled "Cm punk showing up on the first episode of AEW"


Why would wrestling fans leave him alone when he's knowingly and willingly putting himself back in the spotlight and feuling speculation by doing Starrcast?


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Boldgerg said:


> It's quite suddenly a very different time and place. Had AEW not come along then I don't think he would have ever wrestled again, 8 or 9 months ago that was easy to believe.
> 
> Now there is a genuine alternative, with a lot of money to throw around and a need for star power going into their TV debut, and there are too many hints, too many little coincidences for something not to be going on.
> 
> The whole ESPN interview comes off like a blatant work.


No there isn't.

It's still wrestling.

he has said he hates and despises wrestling. 

He got offered 1 million dollars to wrestle one match, and said no.

He signed with UFC to prove he doesn't want to wrestle

He has told people on Twitter he doesn't want to wrestle.

Why would he work an interview on ESPN who just forked out a bunch of money to UFC.

Seriously answer that... why would CM Punk jeopardize UFC's name to a company that just paid them billions of dollars to show their fights and have an agreement with them to get over an angle?

Like I said, if you want to see the work, keep seeing it, but if he doesn't show up at All Out (Like he didn't last year at All In) it isn't going to stop anyone from believing he isn't coming back.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

If he shows up? Fine.
If he doesn't show up? Fine.
I will never understand all the clamoring for a guy who has been out of the game for the better part of the past 5.5 years (and that is coming from a guy who was a huge fan of his in his day). If him coming is a deal breaker then idk man but you might be setting yourself up for a major let down.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Boldgerg said:
> 
> 
> > It's quite suddenly a very different time and place. Had AEW not come along then I don't think he would have ever wrestled again, 8 or 9 months ago that was easy to believe.
> ...


Wrestling history, and in fact general history, is littered with wrestlers and famous/important people who have said "I'll never...", and then have, because life changes fast.

The truth is he hates WWE and will likely never appear there again, but when a new opportunity for a huge payday comes up and there's the added bonus of sticking it straight to someone/something you hate then peoples mindsets soon begin to change.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Punk could do a cameo on screen...and then debut live on TNT...that would likely be the best route...plus it keeps him from technically being there at ALL OUT in person but at the same time hes there. Some fans would get upset but this would still be a huge WIN.
> ...


You're right. It would be dickish that he couldnt arrive within an hour to an arena yet film a cameo lmao


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Ech, my brain is saying he will not come to AEW, but heart says HE'S COMING. I guess I only need to wait and see.


By looking this https://youtu.be/DyVKZKthrpQ?t=196 I just cannot believe that this man will never gonna atleast show up at wrestling show(without a mask) to do a segment.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Between the fact that Punk has confirmed there have been some talk with AEW albeit very limited via text, Starrcast, constant Punk teases on BTE, and the Hangman teasing it's pretty obvious that he is signed or at the very least near signed to AEW


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Craziest thing is Punk, to my knowledge, hasn’t shot down the idea he’ll be there. He has not stated “I will not be at All Out.” For DoN he told fans he’s not coming...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> You're right. It would be dickish that he couldnt arrive within an hour to an arena yet film a cameo lmao


Super dickish. But a heel MMA Punk doing a pretape from Roufus Sports(his fighting gym) talking shit about he transcends wrestling would be Hollywood Rock funny.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Thing is, If Punk were signed .. this would be the exact perception they'd want. A perfect balance of, he might be at AO, well no he's not coming look there's "details" that give plausibility of AEW not being serious enough to make a offer, despite the "good relationship" comments prior; just a back & forth of maybe & nah probably not. So you tune at the PPV in hoping. I think it's all a work; they've sat down had a good discussion & had deal set out; Punk's always in arm's reach, news headlines such as "offers over text" keep his name attached to AEW with expectations of him being at AO low .. but you know when the music hits ..*


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Cody just said he wouldn’t be surprised if Punk ends up back in WWE LMAO


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154897739249082368
OK Cody, now you're just making it TOO obvious he'll be at All Out.

"I wouldn't be surprised if he went back to WWE." LOL


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Cody confirmed they didn't offer him a contract by text. also said they did meet him person....so what was punk's point to begin with? 
all this shit is a mess


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

patpat said:


> Cody confirmed they didn't offer him a contract by text. also said they did meet him person....so what was punk's point to begin with?
> all this shit is a mess


Mate... it isn’t a mess - its designed to make everybody talk about it and debate it - keeping AEW in the press

They are working eeeeverybody - people are going to tune in to All Out to see what is what

This is promotion genius from all sides


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This is burning too hot right now - if it's a work they won't be able to keep up the charade for another month plus. If it's not a work it will piss off Punk to write off any possibility of signing with AEW. 

I mean Punk says he hasn't been contacted with a real offer - so wouldn't the obvious play on AEW's part be to send a higher up to meet with Punk in person and make such an offer? All this dancing around is actually silliness if it isn't a work. And if it is one, they need a better smokescreen story as it won't last another month. Somebody could flat out ask Khan why hasn't somebody flown out to Chicago with a legit offer - what could he say? 

On an aside, say WWE knew if he has signed - could they spoil it by saying something like "We can no longer reach out to Phil Brooks because he is under contract with another sports entertainment company". And if they could - should they?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This is burning too hot right now - if it's a work they won't be able to keep up the charade for another month plus. If it's not a work it will piss off Punk to write off any possibility of signing with AEW.
> 
> I mean Punk says he hasn't been contacted with a real offer - so wouldn't the obvious play on AEW's part be to send a higher up to meet with Punk in person and make such an offer? All this dancing around is actually silliness if it isn't a work. And if it is one, they need a better smokescreen story as it won't last another month. Somebody could flat out ask Khan why hasn't somebody flown out to Chicago with a legit offer - what could he say?
> 
> On an aside, say WWE knew if he has signed - could they spoil it by saying something like "We can no longer reach out to Phil Brooks because he is under contract with another sports entertainment company". And if they could - should they?


It’ll calm down again and then pick up again mid Aug

It is no coincidence it was ‘heating up’ the week of the TNT announcement + the tv guide thing and the TNT party


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

He is signed. All l have to chime in on this post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

OK I was critical, but Cody saying "he might go back to WWE" is so fucking absurd that I'm on board. He's obviously signed.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

MontyCora said:


> OK I was critical, but Cody saying "he might go back to WWE" is so fucking absurd that I'm on board. He's obviously signed.


Sounds more like a bitter comment from Cody like they tried to discuss an agreement but Punk wasn't interested, typical "well go back to your ex!" comment in a failed relationship.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Nobody can figure out if this is a work or not.

That alone makes it quality. If they're doing it on purpose, they've got a gift.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

reyfan said:


> Sounds more like a bitter comment from Cody like they tried to discuss an agreement but Punk wasn't interested, typical "well go back to your ex!" comment in a failed relationship.


Bullshit. Cody knows as well as anyone that Punk would NEVVVVVVVER go back to the WWE. It's an absurd thing even for a "go back to your ex" type scenario. 

Punk has signed.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I will continue to tell myself he won't show up, so I won't be disappointed. But dear lord am I ever confused about whether this is a work or not. Especially since this is all in text and I can't read any of their mannerisms to see if they're bluffing.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok I am downright disappointed already. That was very convincing. He isnt coming to AEW. I'm just glad this realization didnt set in at the event itself. I want to enjoy that show without holding my breath for Punk to appear. 

I'm honestly done with Punk now.

EDIT: Just read the Cody tweet.. that gives me hope. 

If he doesnt show up at AO.. then I am all out from anything Punk/wrestling related discussion.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

MontyCora said:


> Bullshit. Cody knows as well as anyone that Punk would NEVVVVVVVER go back to the WWE. It's an absurd thing even for a "go back to your ex" type scenario.
> 
> Punk has signed.


That's exactly why it would be a dig "go back some where I know you don't like" is the typical "i'm better off without you" comment.

For AEW fans I hope he has signed just so their world isn't shattered.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Honestly All Out for Punk writes itself, if he doesn't show, then it'd be time to put the Punk to wrestling discussions to permanent rest.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

reyfan said:


> That's exactly why it would be a dig "go back some where I know you don't like" is the typical "i'm better off without you" comment.
> 
> For AEW fans I hope he has signed just so their world isn't shattered.


Has Cody ever been so petty and... Dumb before?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WINNING said:


> Okay...I'm just going to say this now and if I am wrong, then so be it. Punk is working everyone.
> 
> He's with AEW and has been from the very beginning. Here's my thing. When Punk left WWE in 2014, it left a sour taste in his mouth with them and pro wrestling in general. During that year, if he felt he could get back at them, he could have done it but look at the options then. Punk wasn't going to commit full time with Japan and he wasn't going to show up to no damn TNA or ROH as small-time feds. He truly believed his pro wrestling career was over so he went to UFC to fulfill a dream and also try to use an equal in UFC to get back at WWE.
> 
> ...


I was going to hit you with a "too long, didn't read", but everything you said is true. Have really high hopes we'll be seeing Punk at All Out.

With Adam Page's recent tweet, I wouldn't be surprised if he beats Jericho to win the World Title just for "Cult of Personality" to hit and Punk making his hometown return. Fuck, just thinking about the pop he'd get makes me mark the fuck out. If it happens, it will be an Austin-level pop.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

AEWMoxley said:


> "Need" is a strong word. It would be great if he showed up, but they don't need him. This event literally had the highest ticket demand of any WWE event in history, and all but one UFC event, even before Punk was announced for Starrcast. It will be massive commercial success with or without him.
> 
> I'm still heavily leaning towards him not showing up. There's a greater chance than before, but it doesn't seem likely to me.


Well, I was rather speaking on behalf of long-time CM Punk fans. We need him  

Of course AEW would survive without him, it's one thing they sell out this PPV, the other thing is long-term success. They need to sustain big numbers, and that's gonna be hard to do. With Punk, it's a LOT more eyes on the product, especially if you let the man do what he wants, let him be himself on TV.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .....
> 
> Who hurt you?


What the fuck are you talking about? It's common knowledge that wrestlers, or really anybody in the entertainment business, are completely unreliable when they're about to jump to the competition. They always deny it.

Although the answer to your question is Vince McMahon.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, Cody basically confirmed it in that tweet. 

He made that "maybe he'll return to WWE" line way too obvious. Might as well have put a troll face on top of it.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

WINNING said:


> Yeah, Cody basically confirmed it in that tweet.
> 
> He made that "maybe he'll return to WWE" line way too obvious. Might as well have put a troll face on top of it.


 it's weird because he confirms that they talked to him in person and didnt offer him with a text message. So it's either a work or punk was just lying...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

patpat said:


> it's weird because he confirms that they talked to him in person and didnt offer him with a text message. So it's either a work or punk was just lying...


Look at these replies on the tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154913083225235460

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154907146070450176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154903029952450562
This is *exactly* what Cody and Punk want. They want any and all buzz to All Out that they need. This is going to be the debated leading into the show. 

It's a work and a pretty good one, I must say.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WINNING said:


> Look at these replies on the tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154913083225235460
> ...




Cody’s tweet gave it away I just saw that and my wife even rolled her eyes.


I’ll look it up today on one of my gambling sites but I bet him NOT showing up is the dog bet right now. He’s gonna be there guys. I’m not a CM Punk fan so it doesn’t do anything for me but he’s definitely signed lol the signs are just too obvious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I stick with my position that punk was being a whiny bitch. 
I might be wrong but I take the safe road. They met him in person and never gave him an offer by message, him saying that when cody denies it is weird. It makes khan look bad, what kind of work is this? 
And overall I am just tired of this dude, they didnt need him to sell 100k ppv, he should just fuck off and go do mma.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It's a good work for the people gullible enough to fall for that, which apparently there's a good number of people, so good on them I guess.

For me, it's like dude, what are you doing? At least let us have some fun with this for another month before you make it that obvious.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Since they have to sell PPVs I don't get why they'd hide it. Telling folk Punk will be there makes infinite more sense for their bottom line. Punk being confirmed could probably get then an easy 50k or more PPV buys. 

I get having surprises, but seeing it's early seems like maybe just this once just confirm that the big deal is actually happening. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> On an aside, say WWE knew if he has signed - could they spoil it by saying something like "We can no longer reach out to Phil Brooks because he is under contract with another sports entertainment company". And if they could - should they?


Nah they shut the fuck up, because telling the world "Hey AEW has signed CM Punk" is just telling people to go buy All Out


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

If he's not going to be at All Out AEW should just be stonewalling all questions about him. Acting like he's going to show up might get more eyes on it, but if people are watching because they think CM Punk's going to turn up they're going to be somewhat disappointed no matter how good the show is.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I wouldn’t be surprised if Cody and co. are deliberately making it somewhat obvious while still leaving it up in the air in order sell more PPVs due to intrigue of a potential Punk return.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

he's "never wrestling again" like i'm "not a huge alexa fan"


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Gotta love that the biggest thing hyping the event is someone that may not even be in the company lol


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

reyfan said:


> Gotta love that the biggest thing hyping the event is someone that may not even be in the company lol


Why you salty bro? 100k demand with no thoughts of Punk.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Bosnian21 said:


> Why you salty bro? 100k demand with no thoughts of Punk.


Not salty, I just hope either he DOES show up, or if he doesn't fans don't shit on AEW when it's purely been fan speculation.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If he shows up awesome but if he doesn't I swear I will never talk about him anymore unless it's confirmed


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bosnian21 said:


> I wouldn’t be surprised if Cody and co. are deliberately making it somewhat obvious while still leaving it up in the air in order sell more PPVs due to intrigue of a potential Punk return.


Only thing with that it makes more sense to just say he's going to be there and get for sure buys, versus intrigue buys.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Unless AEW is working Dave, which I highly doubt, it actually looks like Punk isn’t signed with AEW:

https://twitter.com/davemeltzerwon/status/1155529319592017920?s=21


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Did Dave know of Moxley?

I am 100% convinced AEW and Punk are working fans and media

But, I might be wrong

It doesn’t matter to me though - no punk is definitely not a dealbreaker for me - I was always more a Daniel Bryan guy anyway


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Did Dave know of Moxley?
> 
> I am 100% convinced AEW and Punk are working fans and media
> 
> ...


I’m pretty sure he knew, he just didn’t spoil it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Isn’t that then the same as ‘working the fans’?

Ie> a reporter reports - thats the job. To not report, is to partake in the work


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

In the words of mark henry...”y’all a bunch of muppets”.

CM punk has enough $ to last him a lifetime. His health is better now and he’s content sitting on his skinny fat ass. He’s going to star cast because he is bored and would be fun to see some of his old friends / acquaintances. That’s it. He will never wrestle again is a damn guarantee. He hates it, the companies, the fans, all of it. Including you wishing he would wrestle. Let it be and accept it. Plus aew doesn’t need his toxic whiny ass.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

dsnotgood said:


> In the words of mark henry...”y’all a bunch of muppets”.
> 
> CM punk has enough $ to last him a lifetime. His health is better now and he’s content sitting on his skinny fat ass. He’s going to star cast because he is bored and would be fun to see some of his old friends / acquaintances. That’s it. He will never wrestle again is a damn guarantee. He hates it, the companies, the fans, all of it. Including you wishing he would wrestle. Let it be and accept it. Plus aew doesn’t need his toxic whiny ass.



Punk could have did that without taking part in a signing. I mean if he doesn't need money and hates the fans and all why not just visit folks in the "backstage" area or just catch up with them while they're in town by having them over to his place, or meeting up for dinner etc?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Yep, I didn't even think of this, When asked about DON, FYTER Fest and FFTF he straight up said he'd be a no show. With All Out he never once said "No, I will not be there." He's skirting around the questions now.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Isn’t that then the same as ‘working the fans’?
> 
> Ie> a reporter reports - thats the job. To not report, is to partake in the work


Unless the reporter is also being worked... 

Or maybe not totally worked, they’re just not being completely forthcoming with him. 

On one hand, I don’t know how they could keep such a secret from everybody. On the other hand, maybe they really did do all of their negotiating via texts. Nobody but them will know until August 31st.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I honestly dont care if he shows up or not,People are putting to much fuss over one guy. But if he did it would have to be at the very very last second of the show and say nothing as that would lead to much wonder leading into the weekly show. But we will already have a lot of that coming off this ppv from what they have.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Yep, I didn't even think of this, When asked about DON, FYTER Fest and FFTF he straight up said he'd be a no show. With All Out he never once said "No, I will not be there." He's skirting around the questions now.


It could be him skirting around the question, it could be him simply sick of being asked.

We will find out at All Out I guess.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

dsnotgood said:


> In the words of mark henry...”y’all a bunch of muppets”.
> 
> CM punk has enough $ to last him a lifetime. His health is better now and he’s content sitting on his skinny fat ass. He’s going to star cast because he is bored and would be fun to see some of his old friends / acquaintances. That’s it. He will never wrestle again is a damn guarantee. He hates it, the companies, the fans, all of it. Including you wishing he would wrestle. Let it be and accept it. Plus aew doesn’t need his toxic whiny ass.


Whether he signed with AEW or not, Punk strikes me like the kind of guy who would work with AEW for free just to spite Vince&co.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Unless the reporter is also being worked...
> 
> Or maybe not totally worked, they’re just not being completely forthcoming with him.
> 
> On one hand, I don’t know how they could keep such a secret from everybody. On the other hand, maybe they really did do all of their negotiating via texts. *Nobody but them will know until August 31st.*


And I think this is the whole point. They want us to speculate.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Punk could have did that without taking part in a signing. I mean if he doesn't need money and hates the fans and all why not just visit folks in the "backstage" area or just catch up with them while they're in town by having them over to his place, or meeting up for dinner etc?


Because 1, punk wouldn’t “lower” himself to visiting a show. 2. He wouldn’t lower himself to ask someone out for dinner.

In other words...he’s all about himself


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't know what people want here. Do you want the dude to come out and say it, or do you want a surprise. Cuz I don't think a guy is ever going to come out and say something like that. "Oh yea, I'll totally be at All Out to challenge someone to a match." It's not ever going down like that.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

ste1592 said:


> Whether he signed with AEW or not, Punk strikes me like the kind of guy who would work with AEW for free just to spite Vince&co.


Maybe few years back but now he’s soured on wresting business as a whole.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

dsnotgood said:


> Maybe few years back but now he’s soured on wresting business as a whole.


If he’s soured on the business, then why did he run in and GTS that guy at the indy show a few weeks back, and why bother doing Starrcast at all? Not saying that’s any kind of proof that he’s signed with anybody, but it doesn’t sound like somebody who’s soured on the business to me.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> If he’s soured on the business, then why did he run in and GTS that guy at the indy show a few weeks back, and why bother doing Starrcast at all? Not saying that’s any kind of proof that he’s signed with anybody, but it doesn’t sound like somebody who’s soured on the business to me.


That indy show owner is his training buddy and good friend and he just did him a favor. And starcast is convenient for him because he can drive there, talk to some of his old friends, sign some stuff and make some easy $. Then he can drive home.

I’m 90% certain he will never wrestle again


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Meltzer is in with the AEW crowd. He's either in on it or is completely oblivious.

Either way, his words don't change anything. This is still a work.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Curious question what would it take for fans to accept CM Punk not wanting to wrestle again? Like he's said in a few interviews he's not interested and fans are twisting that into "OMG HE'S SIGNED", what would it take for you guys to go "Oh ok, he's not interested"?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WINNING said:


> Meltzer is in with the AEW crowd. He's either in on it or is completely oblivious.
> 
> Either way, his words don't change anything. This is still a work.


Meltzer is friends with the AEW crew, but it's not like those guys have to tell him EVERYTHING, if Punk is coming, only a small inner circle, the people that absolutely need to know will know about it.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

dsnotgood said:


> Maybe few years back but now he’s soured on wresting business as a whole.


Maybe, but then again, he doesn't really need to sign a long-tem full time contract.

Just appearing at the PPV is a huge "fuck you" to Vince.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

^
Exactly , he could be the AEW version of Brock Lesnar

AJ signing too would be awesome as well


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

WINNING said:


> It won't take away from All Out being a great show if Punk doesn't show up but seeing how everything has lined up...it makes too much sense.


Good Lord, it amazes me that you guys already made up your minds that AEW is going to be a great show regardless of what happens. Never seen brainwashing like this.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Bosnian21 said:


> Unless AEW is working Dave, which I highly doubt, it actually looks like Punk isn’t signed with AEW:
> 
> https://twitter.com/davemeltzerwon/status/1155529319592017920?s=21


Believing anything Dave says :heston


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> He kinda made AEW look alittle geeky by saying that they texted him about coming back, but didn't do it in a more professional manner. Damn. Wasn't expecting that.


AEW is geeky.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Here are my 2 cents. AEW needs someone that can draw the casual fans. The only person that could've done that WAS CM Punk. Here is the thing: to the casual viewers, he is nothing more than a fake wrestler that got his ass whooped twice in real fights. RONDA ROUSEY didn't move the needle for WWE for that same reason.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

reyfan said:


> Curious question what would it take for fans to accept CM Punk not wanting to wrestle again? Like he's said in a few interviews he's not interested and fans are twisting that into "OMG HE'S SIGNED", what would it take for you guys to go "Oh ok, he's not interested"?


Punk is like the one that got away. I honestly don't get it.

Beyond a wild pop, what would Punk achieve from joining AEW?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BlackieDevil said:


> Punk is like the one that got away. I honestly don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond a wild pop, what would Punk achieve from joining AEW?


I mean Punk wouldn't make them a household name or surpass WWE overnight. But if they got him they're getting a guy that has a shit tons of fans to the point he outsold Cena for a month or 2, and spent years as the 2nd biggest star in WWE. I don't see how you think it wouldn't be a big deal. It doesn't have to shot them to the top to be a big deal. The only way getting Punk would be a negative for them is if they fuck up the details of the contract. 

I am with you on doubting he's signed though.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

It’s obvious he’s signed he’s pulling a Jericho in that interview


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't think Punk has soured on wrestling at all. He's soured on the company he worked for and the people that ran it. If you spend that many years doing something and were super passionate about it, and then had a bad falling out, odds are you have a lot of regrets and slight sadness over it ending in such a dismissive way. I think that's where a lot of his bitterness comes from. Not saying he's signed, I just think if he chooses not to it's not because he hates wrestling, but because he has other commitments or feels like he's been out of the game for too long.

Something tells me if he has signed they would keep it super hush and only Tony, the bucks, cody and omega would know about it. Doubt Dave would be in on it.

Regardless, we'll get our answer at All Out. Because if he doesn't show up there I doubt he'll ever pop up. Still hoping for it, still telling myself it won't happen, though.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

can't wait for the Punk's backlash if he'll take marks money at Starrcast and don't show at All Out


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BornBad said:


> can't wait for the Punk's backlash if he'll take marks money at Starrcast and don't show at All Out


 I think people are setting themselves up for disappointment. Punk seems done with pro wrestling.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

CM Punk returning to wrestling is one of the biggest Urban Legends in the business. Tony obviously believed the myth (like Punk's fans) and thought he could get Punk back in the ring by waving the all mighty dollar at him. WWE couldn't do it, neither could AEW. I guess some people didn't get the message when Punk retired over half a decade ago.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> I think people are setting themselves up for disappointment. Punk seems done with pro wrestling.


I think so too. I feel like if he wanted to return in any real capacity he would've done it already. He's done IMO.


----------

